# Do Flight Feathers Grow Back ?



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

Hiya .....

Do flight feathers grow backas i have just clipped my youngest birds feathers as she has spay leg and i do not want her flying and getting into any more chimneys....

So will they grow back ? , and if so how long and how ?

Heather x x x x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The feathers will grow back after the flights molt, and the first flights start molting April/March. When the new feathers are three-quarters grown , its corosponding old feather will fall out. However, youngsters molt at their own time the first year of their life, and after that they molt with the rest of the pigeons.


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

Just as a note, you don't always have to clip them. You can always tie the last two feathers with a string, and take it off when you think they're ready. Just make sure it's still there to make sure it didn't fall off.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

High.flyer said:


> Just as a note, you don't always have to clip them. You can always tie the last two feathers with a string, and take it off when you think they're ready. Just make sure it's still there to make sure it didn't fall off.



Sometimes that works, but with some birds with other issues, like splayed legs the wing will still get caught up in the foot with the tape still intact. If they fall over they may not be able to get themselves back up again due to the wing being tied up.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

My grandpa always raised pigeons when he was young and whenever a pigeons wings where clipped and he knew it was ready for them to fly..

Instead of waiting for a molt he would actualy pull out one feather each week realy fast so the feathers would grow he said he did it so fast so that they dont feel any pinch like a hair being pulled out of your head.

He did it on one of my pigeons I got so scared but then after he pulled one feather the pigeon did not even care and it was ok.


----------

